# How do I get my GSD to stop attacking his food before I set it down



## jbird6989 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

teach him "sit" and/or "wait"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yup, have him 'sit' or 'down' and then 'wait/stay' until you release him. Good way to keep working on all the dog training we need to do anyways.

DOG CLASSES if you are having problems!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If he rushes the bowl, he doesn't get anything. 
He has to be calm and sitting.
Have him sit and make eye contact ("watch me" ) and then you put down the bowl. He moves, you pick up the bowl. Finally, you say ok or another release word, and he has permission to go eat.
Takes patience on your part.


----------



## xxmets86 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, patience is the key. When your GSD tries to rush the bowl pull the bowl back and a strong "no" or "wait" or "sit/ lay down" will help. Repetition and patience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Every time Tucker moved from his sit, or even thought about it, I'd pick the bowl back up. Only when I said "Okay"can he have it. It took two feedings to get the idea (the first feeding took awhile before he got to eat). Now he will wait and alternate staring at his food and looking at me. I can say any other word and he still waits.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I say "wait" really firmly and if he goes at it i take it away and repeat the whole sit n wait process.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could teach him "wait", "stay", "no" or anything
of that nature. you could also teach him not to enter
the room untill you call him. lots of time before i put
the food bowl down i did some training and not rushing
the food bowl was part of it.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

Sofie was really bad about this. I made her come, sit, then I moved about four paces away to set down the food, then counted to ten in my head and said, "okay!" and she was allowed to come eat. If, at any point, she moved from her spot or didn't cooperate, we'd go back to step one. It really only took a handful of times before she got it, and any time after that she didn't get it she was just testing me. I did the same with her rushing the door when I open it for her to come inside now. She hears the door open, and sits politely until I tell her to come in. Same with feeding time as well, she hears the food rattle in the bowl and sits a few feet away looking me directly in the face until I give the instruction.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

If the dog knows OB commands like sit or down and he knows the release command like ok, yes or a click then you got it made.

1. Bring food bowl
2. Give OB command
3. Once dog is in OB position put food down (if he breaks, pick up food and goto step 2)
4. Give release command

Once this routine is set (say about a month of practice that is 60 feedings), you can put food down and then command sit or down before giving the release command.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I do the sit and wait thing as mentioned above. I have found that a hand under the muzzle and forcing eye contact helps some. The sound of the bowl hitting the tile is the worst bit. That's when Cable tries to break but a gentle "whoa' from me gets him refocused on me.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

It is amazing how diverse shepherds can be....

I do not mean to make light of your situation but the title did make me chuckle. My gal, when she is at her best is when the food is in the bowl two feet in front of her nose. She is amazing....only her prey drive is even higher....still has me at my wit's end. Maybe I should carry her food bowl with me everywhere I go????...hmmmmm

I would think ( as others already have ) once she understands your desire for her to sit, down, crochet or whatever...she should be a champ when it comes to a meal and you being the bearer of such a wonderful reward for some basic obedience.


SuperG


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The first thing I teach a puppy is sit before I put the food down. He will run and jump to the place where he eats, but sits firmly and waits for the food to be put down. He's so cute


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I used to make my dog go and sit on the mat that was about 10' from her food bowl. She learned that pretty easily. If she tried to charge over before I released her I'd pick up her food. She didn't get her food unless she waited for the ok. It literally only took a couple of days to teach her that.

I am assuming this is a young pup? I think when you first get them, they are used to competing with littermates for food, so they just have to learn that they are not going to miss a meal by waiting politely.


----------

